# Pricy, but beautiful!



## Metal Butcher (Oct 1, 2010)

Check out the link below. This is the highest priced piece I have ever seen!

Free shipping! I love the FREE shipping!

http://cgi.ebay.com/STEAM-ENGINE-MODEL-/180569185320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0ac31c28

-MB


----------



## steamer (Oct 1, 2010)

Like "Damn bubba!"....They're nice....but $105K?
Geezzzzz.!

Dave


----------



## dsquire (Oct 1, 2010)

MB

Good price if he can get it. Looks like he doesn't have any bids yet. You would think that with that kind of price at least he could offer expedited shipping. :big:

Good to see you back making chips again. Hope that you enjoyed our Canadian summer.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Oct 2, 2010)

Funny you should post that. I was thinking about making that one next but I really wanted something challenging. :


----------



## bentprop (Oct 2, 2010)

> but $105K?



But free shipping! :big: :big: :big:


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 2, 2010)

Is it just for the one engine as the pics show two others, and are the paddles in the draws?

Shame about the grub screw hole in the flywheel rim, cap head screws and slotted screws holding the handwheels on otherwise I would have snapped it up 

Very nice work.

Jason


----------



## Metal Butcher (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks like the U.S. dollar is down again! 

5 years ago the starting bid would have been $105.! :big:

-MB


----------



## GWRdriver (Oct 2, 2010)

> All tolerances within 1/100mm


That's impressive, but it's also unlikely. 1/100mm would be within .0003937" and depending upon the size of the engine, friction, thermal expansion, and component flexure could easily overcome that tolerance and those close fits would be lost or negated resulting in binding.


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 2, 2010)

Come on boys! stop being so catty
Don


----------



## Metal Butcher (Oct 2, 2010)

don-tucker  said:
			
		

> Come on boys! stop being so catty
> Don



Catty? I checked the definition since I never used the word myself or knew the exact meaning.

Urban dictionary; Generally females acting in a childish and somewhat aggressive matter; gossip whores;
catty like "Im going to scratch your eyes out and piss on everything." Sounds good...I'm havin fun!

The bearing caps are number stamped? What?

-MB


----------



## GWRdriver (Oct 2, 2010)

> stop being so catty


I don't think it's quite so extreme as that. If you weren't raise din the South (or in Wales) you might not know this, but I think what Don means is "If you can't say something nice best not say anything at all."


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 2, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> The bearing caps are number stamped? What?



Quite common to number bearing caps and their matching seats so they don't get mixed up, though I tend to mark them in a less obvious way.

I think they have been engraved by machine rather than stamped, looks to accurate for a stamp

J


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 2, 2010)

Only joking honest,anyway the handles on the handwheels are to long, ;D
Don


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 2, 2010)

GWRdriver  said:
			
		

> That's impressive, but it's also unlikely. 1/100mm would be within .0003937"



I thought the same thing last night when I first saw this. I get the strange sensation that someone is 
blowing smoke up our fannies.

Also unlikely is this seller getting $105k with a total feedback count of.. 4.

Yes, it's pretty, but ridiculously over priced. Not even in the realm of reality.


----------



## Maryak (Oct 2, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> I get the strange sensation that someone is blowing smoke up our fannies.



Hope you don't get the hiccups. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 3, 2010)

;D
It was "our" fannies, Bob. You'll be the first to know.


----------



## bentprop (Oct 3, 2010)

maybe the poor guy has simply put the decimal point in the wrong place!


----------



## Maryak (Oct 4, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> ;D
> It was "our" fannies, Bob. You'll be the first to know.



 Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} I laughed so much there was no way smoke could travel in that direction.

Touche. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Hal (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe the wife said he had to sell them, so he put a outrageous price on them.

Hal


----------



## SAM in LA (Oct 4, 2010)

If he can get $105K for that beautiful engine, I should be able to sell mine for $0.00025K

 :big:

SAM


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 5, 2010)

> This is a steam engine completely handmade bei swiss toolmaker/watchmaker. 4 years of work, hundreds of parts made of brass, stainless steel and bronce. All tolerances within 1/100mm. Fully functional.



I'd hope if was functional !!



> Powerd either with steam (engine is delivered without boiler), compressed air or electric current. Engine is presented in a display case with 6 drawers. Drawers contain spare parts and tools.



Sheeeesh, you'd think they'd throw in the boiler ??, But, Nooooooooooo !! Or the air compressor or the electric current [sic], guess I'd have to find my own current somewhere. Anybody have some spare current I can use ??  :big:


----------



## steamer (Oct 5, 2010)

Well...for that price it should come with a power plant and a producing oil field.....sorry guys....IMHO...pretty...but not THAT pretty 8)

Dave


----------



## AndyB (Oct 10, 2010)

If anyone is interested; I have for sale a turned stub of mild steel, about 3 inches long, turned at different widths, accuracy to +/- 2", it took me about 5 minutes to produce.

Grab yourself a bargain! A fine example of crap workmanship!

Offers in excess of £200,000 gratefully received.

Included in the sale is a strait jacket and directions to the nearest loony bin.

Can't knock the man for asking; look carefully at the man (if any) who buys it!


----------



## Ned Ludd (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh Dear, just over a day to go and no bids, I thought there was supposed to ONE born every minute! I guess the last weeks worth must have been looking elsewhere.
Ned


----------



## Metal Butcher (Oct 11, 2010)

Well... Still no bid! 

About 6 hrs left. 

Might be a last minute sniper hoping to get er' at a rock bottom $105,000! 8)

Only time will tell. ;D

Free ship, plus you earn $200 in E-Bay bucks !!! Hmmm... 'Honey', can you come in here for a minute, I want to show you something. :-* ('Honey' just loves the E-Bay bucks I earn for her.) :big:

http://cgi.ebay.com/STEAM-ENGINE-MODEL-/180569185320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0ac31c28

-MB


----------



## robwilk (Oct 11, 2010)

AndyB  said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested; I have for sale a turned stub of mild steel, about 3 inches long, turned at different widths, accuracy to +/- 2", it took me about 5 minutes to produce.
> 
> Grab yourself a bargain! A fine example of crap workmanship!
> 
> ...



Does it include free delivery ? :big:


----------



## Metal Butcher (Oct 11, 2010)

Darn! Its over! I love watching an interesting auction! 

Not a single bid!.....Reaffirms my belief that the wealthy Do have common sense. :big:

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Oct 11, 2010)

Yikes! The seller re-listed at the same price! ???

Here we go, round #2. :big:

If this continues till the new year celebration he might get a tipsy bidder.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180573332922&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI

-MB


----------



## AndyB (Oct 13, 2010)

Rob,

If you want to pay for it I will come up and deliver it in person, and build you a shed to display it in! :big:


----------



## robwilk (Oct 13, 2010)

Andy

I would but wife wont let me . You know how it is.  :big:

Rob.....


----------



## IronHorse (Oct 13, 2010)

I think it is UNDER priced. If I spent 4 years making that thing, I would want to get closer to $200K. Even at that it is only 50K a year, I would still need a day job to pay all the bills. I guess that is why very few of these type of creations come up for sale. You could barely make a living doing this, but I quess this is the difference between a hobby and production.


IronHorse


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Oct 16, 2010)

Very late on this ( Haven't been reading the Break Room) but unless it was made
by Leonardo Di Vince and has the provenance, I think it's overpriced. 
  ...lew...


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 16, 2010)

IronHorse  said:
			
		

> If I spent 4 years making that thing,



There is no way he spent four years, full time on that thing. I might believe 4 years of spare time making a piece here and there. There is no doubt that it is a very nice piece and if he gets his price, the Peewee is going on Ebay starting at $50,000. Why not, it took a year and a half, here and there!!

There is a 1/4 scale small block chevy on there for $18,000 that still needs to be finished. I think my price is in the ball park.


----------



## rondunn (Oct 16, 2010)

Why is everyone so keen to devalue this person's work?

Wouldn't YOU like to think that someone out there placed a high value on something you made? 

Look at the skills that go into model making, or any fine engineering for that matter; wouldn't it be nice to see them valued at more than a few cents per hour?

And think what high product values would do for the pursuit of engineering as a whole. Rather than being the diminishing domain of old men there might be a whole new growth in the craft.

We should be encouraging and promoting this type of sale, not dragging it down.

Ron.


----------



## Ned Ludd (Oct 17, 2010)

The first rule of pricing an object is that an item is only worth what a buyer is prepared to pay. It does not matter if the build costs are huge, you can only sell for what the market will stand. 
Now if we could get Bill Gates or Arab oil Sheiks interested in buying and collecting model engines....... 
Ned


----------



## Chazz (Oct 17, 2010)

All I can say is I can but aspire to such craftmanship\artistry, I just wish there was some more information on all the engines and artist.

Are all the engines one-off designs? If they are replicas, of what, and from what era? 

Maybe a bit more info on the builder and his shop\machinery?

On a side note, what is the purpose of the grub screw on the wheel?

I'd offer him $75,000, then resolve the fastener issue ie: studs\bolts for cap screws, then reauction it for a $150,000 and have the dream shop I always wanted. :big:

Chazz


----------

